# iBurn 360



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

This is a great app I found for making backups of xbox360 games. As you know, when the box sits upright your games scratch a lot easier, so you can rip the games with any software, but burning has become an issue.

iBurn360 is a great solution, I purchased a DL dvd burner (Pioneer DVR-111D) and just started burning, works fine, don't need to upgrade firmware in the DVD recorder, works without a hitch. 

Here's the link for anyone interested.

http://idog.appleguru.org/Download.html

Cheers!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

But obviously the games won't play on a non modded XBox.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

Not modded, flashed firmware.
This isn't for pirating games it's for making backups of games that you do have. 

I was just trying to give a mac solution that I didn't know before - in case someone else needed the info later on.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What's the use of a "backup" you can't play on a regular XBox360/XBoxLive?


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

to protect the quality of your original discs.
You can play Xbox live with a backup as well.


----------

